# Suche 1-2 Gästepässe für mich und meine Freundin



## Blackmarco (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich suche einen bzw. zwei Gästepässe für mich und meine Liebste. Wir würden gerne zusammen das Spiel testen um uns für eine mögliche kaufentscheidung sicher zu sein.
Ein Pass würde natürlich auch reichen, dann kann ich halt immer zuschauen was sie da so treibt. 

mfg
Marco


----------

